# If this is work, I like it!



## SDB777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Getting tired of seeing this yet?

Didn't fire the mill up until 8am, was already up to 78*F, and it was only going to get warmer. Put a small log(the're all small) on the bunk and figured 'what the hey'....clicky!







By the time it got to 91*F, I had had about enough for the day(stupid humidity). According to my math, okay I have an APP for the phone that spits out Doyle Scale for me....I had put 221bft through the uprights. I know it doesn't sound like much, but this is making dimensional lumber on a manual mill.....it's a pretty decent amount on timber(especially since it's all small timber). Think I need to 'weed-whack' some grass...ECK!






Not quite done on this customers' load yet, but I guess I'd rather do quality over speedy crap work. And the sweat was pouring out of me today!!!


By the way, I still have plenty more to mill! And this photo(below), doesn't include the stuff that followed me home the other day! And the Ash...it was picked up this morning by a very happy fella!!








Silly photo warning....





Thanks for looking, wish I had time to finish....

Scott (dog watched me for awhile) B

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DKMD (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't ever get tired of seeing this kind of thing! Looks like you've got a few more sticks to put through the mill, too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2014)

That's called fun work  Nice bunch of lumber u have there Scott !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jun 21, 2014)

Well we are a bit cooler here in Taunton today. Started out at 58, & was at 65 by the time I got in the shop. Only got to 78 , which was really good working weather. Spent a good part of the day planing some 4/4 pine for a project. Had the doors and windows open all day. Great for work, but kinda cool for the first day of summer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I don't ever get tired of seeing this kind of thing!



+1

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Think you have the best photos on WB! Love to see your progress. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 21, 2014)

Cool! Great photography as usual, keep em coming

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 21, 2014)

I also don't get tired of seeing this sort of thing! I always enjoy seeing milling pics.

Looks like it was a good day - great pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 21, 2014)

I never get tired of your milling pix.
Those pictures are really great - are you doing anything special? the color and contrast are great.
BTW what species is the wood with the red heartwood? Any pen blanks in that group???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> I never get tired of your milling pix.
> Those pictures are really great - are you doing anything special? the color and contrast are great.
> BTW what species is the wood with the red heartwood? Any pen blanks in that group???




I have taken a 'step' in shooting better photo's by using ARW(Sony's version of RAW-a format in photography that doesn't use any compression). Typically, a camera will compression a photo file into JPEG. By doing this compressing....my camera takes a 14.3mega-pixel image and 'smashes' into 4.1 to 4.7mega-pixel file size(to save space). Compression equals loss of quality and less to work with while post-processing.

My post-processing is the same processing I do for taking photo's of pens....HDR. PhotoMatix Essential has upgraded with new options and my 'code' works with it. Code equals no watermarks. I pretty much put the ARW file into PM Essentials and whack the 'painterly' option and adjust the 'strength' slide to tone things down(keeps it from going into 'cartoon drawing').



Here is a really old photo of mine, just a barn wall, shot in the late afternoon and 'overworked'.






The red-ish heartwood timber is Eastern Red Cedar. In the photo above, it is wet(I wash the PineSol off the timber when I'm done to keep it from 'staining') and in direct sunlight. Seems ERC is at it's best brilliance within about 20minutes of being milled(it will fade some but the brightness can be brought back to life with 'oil finishes'). And yes, I have ERC pen blanks on my website(pretty much all the time).







Scott (guess I need to do a better tutorial thingy) B


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 21, 2014)

I love cuttin wood. Not much that is more satisfying than slicing it up and taking a peek inside. 

Awesome pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2014)

Love that cedar, just a pretty wood that smells great, imo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice photos, i love HDR. Have to be careful with that, some colors are off the charts, looks unreal in some photos. Especially the one with "red" lumber. Others are pretty nice, i love that barn wall.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 22, 2014)

This one is officially finished. Had a few sticks in the pile that had some bad cracks, were kind of small, or just too tiny to get anything out of them....so he can use them as fence posts or mailbox holders(or whatever....).

Total cost for milling: $130.00








Scott (fun days in the heat...cold beer on the coaster) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 22, 2014)

I also made a few slices on a 'chunk' of Black Cherry, it was the crotch piece I brought home the other day. Did some whittling on the edges thinking I would have me a few really nice, BIG bowl blanks. But I made the mistake of showing John.....he'll be picking both of them up this coming week after work.

But I can show y'all a photo!





I'll trim it up a little more round-ish, and then seal it for him.





Scott (another beer please) B

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## RayBell (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice, and great photos. Thank you!


----------

